

Show HN: jQuery plugin for visual selection of Dom elements - terjeto
https://github.com/terjeto/jquery.selection.tool.js

======
espenak
Useful, simple and clean plugin with readable code that solves a spesific
problem very efficiently. This is the kind of jQuery plugins i love to work
with.

------
ma2xd
Great plugin. The events is really useful for tracking the elements selected.

------
Master_Lu
Thanks Terjeto! Great work.

------
jorgenblindheim
That's brilliant! Thanks :)

